# Brauche Meinungen und Ansichten zu Onlive!



## Bronko1980 (11. November 2009)

Hallo Community beginne gerade meine Diplomarbeit und möchte gerne über das Thema Onlive schreiben, da es da aber noch nicht allzuviel Infomaterial gibt möchte ich gerne eure Meinungen zu diesem Thema hören und freuen wenn Ihr mich ein wenig insperieren könntet!

Vorm Allem in Hinsicht auf Marketing und Kommunikation wäre mir geholfen....

Danke Euch schon mal vorweg


----------



## Pokerclock (11. November 2009)

Ich habe das Thema mal verschoben. Zu den User-News passt es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Bronko1980 (18. November 2009)

Hier ließt keine S.. den Beitrag wie kann ich den Thread wieder löschen?


----------



## Pokerclock (18. November 2009)

Bei Bedarf kann ich diesen woanders hin verschieben. Liegt aber am Thema, dass hier niemand antwortet. 

Allerdings einfach einen neuen Thread eröffnen ist nicht drin.  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/technologie-gestern-heute-morgen/77924-onlive.html  > Geschlossen


----------

